# 2006 Revised 486???



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

Just read an article on Velo News and they mention a "revised 486" for 2006. Any idea what this means? What, if any, changes will be made to the 486 frame for 2006 (or, is it only color changes)?


----------



## kevlar1973 (Sep 22, 2005)

It is color changes only there are no changes to the frame.


----------

